# KEN KREISEL DXD12012 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Read the Full Review here!*

The KREISEL DXD12012 Duo is an extraordinary technological achievement and it was a great pleasure to get my hands on it and run it through the wringer. So now it is that time to answer as many of the outstanding questions that I am sure are on each of your minds so please feel free to fire away!

*Read the Full Review here!*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*KEN KREISEL's Limited Time Trade In Promotions* 

*Competitive Upgrade Program*​ We are very pleased to announce our new Competitive Upgrade Program, available only for a limited time. We want everyone to be able to experience the awesome high impact bass that only the new KEN KREISEL Push-Pull-Pulsar subwoofers can produce and to do so we are now offering a generous trade-in allowance for your current subwoofer, regardless of its make and model, towards the purchase of one of our new subwoofer(s). Customers are responsible for all shipping fees to deliver their trade-in subwoofer to our warehouse in Torrance, CA USA. The trade in promotion applies to customers who reside in the USA only. 

*The M&K Sound Trade In Promotion has been extended due to its popularity*​ The trade in promotion applies to customers who reside in the USA, and on Miller & Kreisel Sound/M&K Sound subwoofers. Customers are responsible for all shipping fees to deliver their trade-in subwoofer to our warehouse in Torrance, CA USA. We will pay the shipping fees to have your new KEN KREISEL subwoofer(s) delivered to you. Chris will be happy to discuss with you our generous trade in price for your Miller & Kreisel Sound/M&K Sound subwoofer(s).

*Click here for more information!*
​


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: KREISEL DXD12012 Discussion Thread*

Lots of good info there. I can hardly believe the frequency response you experienced! Also Interesting that Kreisel was involved with sound design for the Star Wars movies. I'm glad to hear the 12012 lived up to its hype. I had been considering a trade-in for the 808, but shied away after our first impressions of the 12012's at the GTG. Now I'm really anxious to see how the 808's perform (considering the 12012 is pretty far beyond my spending range).

Question - after using the "green dot" settings, did you keep them in the stacked/corner position?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: KREISEL DXD12012 Discussion Thread*

Hey Peter, I tried several different configurations including stack in the back and in the front left corner but ended up having them split to the left and right of the center up front.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: KREISEL DXD12012 Discussion Thread*

Interesting. It seems like the main benefit of the stacking method would be to minimize floor space needed for multiple units.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be if you were limited on space, but there is hardly any replacement for having a sub up front of your room and one in the back to help level out room anomalies.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! That is one crazy, crazy awesome sub. I need to read the review again, I just skimmed it but the in room measurement down to 2.5Hz! Am I reading that right? That's like earthquake territory.

Dan


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Dan, it definitely got down there. At 4.5 Hz it was within +/- 3 db of 75 db which was insane!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Incredible! I'm getting down to 25Hz in my HT and feel blessed. You are lucky to play with such toys. 

Dan


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

DanTheMan said:


> That's like earthquake territory.


Seriously. Ridiculous! WANT!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Dan... That's INSANE. Single digits? Is that even safe for the structure of a house????

I'd also have to agree, Dale, you are lucky to play with these toys. I'd hardly know what to do with them!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see the more formal tests of this beast!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review Dale! That looks like a beast of a sub, I'd love to see outdoor ground plane measurements.

Going forward will the subjective test music and movies be the same for each sub being tested or will that change?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Excellent review Dale, the new KK subs are some serious kit


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Infrasonic said:


> Thanks for the review Dale! That looks like a beast of a sub, I'd love to see outdoor ground plane measurements.
> 
> Going forward will the subjective test music and movies be the same for each sub being tested or will that change?


The subjective listening material will change but it will always contain LFE, VLF and ULF material. The in room measurements will be from the same position.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks Dale.

I can't wait to read the next review!


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Many thanks for the review Dale!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Impressive review. I can't say I'm too fond of the looks of the sub, but the performance definitely seems to be there...but you've gotta pay for it


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Dale,

I have a dedicated 17x22x8 basement room, which is well treated acoustically. Do you think one DXD12012 would be optimum for such a room or would two be required. I have an M&K MX-100 so I qualify for a nice trade in from Kreisel Sound. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a pretty respectable size room and while one might work... two will do better especially for taming response anomalies.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well that depends. How much of a bass head are you?


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a very fine music system long before home theater became viable and I have two TDL Reference Standard speakers that are capable of 16Hz so I have always loved bass. My MX-100 is fun for movies, but cannot compare to the TDL's musically. I like SACD and love Master Audio, so I really want a sub that can handle music at a high level. The reality of the situation is I might be able to pull off purchasing one Kreisel DXD12012, but they are so expensive two is not an option. I guess I am wondering if one DXD12012 would be better than a pair of something else if the budget limit was $2000.00 or so. Like I said the trade in from Kreisel is generous.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm... If the bass quality is more important than the quantity then I would personally go with the DXD12012 and maybe add another later on down the road if you find you need more. It is a truly magnificent sounding sub and gets insanely LOW!


----------



## wonka1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reviews, trying to get my head around measurements in the sub zone.

The in room response for this sub was amazing, however I can not understand the outdoor measurements (sub zone) and how that would produce such a flat in room response. The DXD certainly does not have the output below 20hz of something like the paradidm sub 2, but it looks like from the review you used the duo version and measured the single outdoors?

Can you comment further regarding the inroom response against it's outdoor meaurement?

I assume that the compression data does not correspond to maximum output whic I think you mentioned elsewhere you were working towards in the sub zone.

If you theoretically had 12 db for the quattro version, then holy smokes you would have some serious spl!

Many thanks and loving the reviews.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

It will have next to nothing with how flat the in room response will be. That will essentially depend on the room and the position of the mic and the sub. Then comes the intellect behind the EQ. Those measurements will just tell you what the sub can do. That's great info to have b/c it's a baseline--all subs w/o the influence of the room. An equal footing. Anyone can measure their sub and compare it to the measurements here. 

The room/position response will dominate the response and what you ultimately hear. Even anechoic chambers will not be anechoic in the bass depths we are talking here.

Dan


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

fbczar said:


> I had a very fine music system long before home theater became viable and I have two TDL Reference Standard speakers that are capable of 16Hz so I have always loved bass. My MX-100 is fun for movies, but cannot compare to the TDL's musically. I like SACD and love Master Audio, so I really want a sub that can handle music at a high level. The reality of the situation is I might be able to pull off purchasing one Kreisel DXD12012, but they are so expensive two is not an option. I guess I am wondering if one DXD12012 would be better than a pair of something else if the budget limit was $2000.00 or so. Like I said the trade in from Kreisel is generous.


I would go with the one KK sub as per Dales recommendation as the quality of bass is the most important factor and its accuracy, and that is what the DXD12012 will give you, I think you will be surprised in the difference in performance compared to your existing M&K sub!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Additionally the in room measurement was taken with a single DXD12012 and in both cases the measurements aligned with what KK has posted for specifications.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

How would two Kreisel DXD 808's compare to one DXD12012?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

fbczar said:


> How would two Kreisel DXD 808's compare to one DXD12012?


If stacked then they would still perform very well as they are still very potent little beasts, but I would still take 1 DXD12012 over the smaller KK subs as I still believe the quality of the 12" subs would be better suited!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

fbczar said:


> Dale,
> 
> I have a dedicated 17x22x8 basement room, which is well treated acoustically. Do you think one DXD12012 would be optimum for such a room or would two be required. I have an M&K MX-100 so I qualify for a nice trade in from Kreisel Sound. I appreciate your advice.


Room size isnt that relevant. How far from the listening position will the subwoofer be, thats whats important.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

fbczar said:


> How would two Kreisel DXD 808's compare to one DXD12012?


Your really comparing the performance of a couple 8 inch drivers against a 12. All other things are equal, same driver and amp technology, same design etc, so to make comparisons easy its safe to simply consider how 2 x 8 will perform against a single 12. The 12 has more cone area, and as such will go louder due to being able to move more air. To be fair though, there wont be a lot in it, but it is worth noting the bigger sub works out cheaper than a pair of smaller subs. I'd choose the larger better sub in this case unless you know you have issues in which a pair of subs is going to offer benefits you need how only a pair can. If you plan to stack the 8's, then IMO, no question, get the bigger sub.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Room size and location are very relevant... and with that room I would get all I could afford to get. I have seen very few cases where more is not better. As previously stated... while one might work... two will do better especially for taming response anomalies if you can place one in the front and one in the rear.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Room size and location are very relevant... and with that room I would get all I could afford to get. I have seen very few cases where more is not better. As previously stated... while one might work... two will do better especially for taming response anomalies if you can place one in the front and one in the rear.


Location yes, room size not so much. I absolutely agree that bigger is generally better, and more are better. Listening distance is that main factor when it comes to output ability, and room size is a consideration only if your counting on room gain to get the performance you want out of your subs. That shouldnt be an issue with Kens subs. It does stand to reason that in a larger room listening distance would increase however, but the listening distance is the important factor rather than the room. Larger rooms can be better in so much as the reduced room gain effect can lead to less pronounced peaks in the response, in essence getting slightly less room influence on the subs naturally good response. I'm sure Ken himself will back me up on that, that room size doesnt really matter so much, and that the real question is how far are you from your speaker.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moonfly said:


> and room size is a consideration only if your counting on room gain to get the performance you want out of your subs.


Exactly... and thus why _most _home theater users are going to have to consider room size and room gain. It may be less important in _some_ instances... but it is nothing to just simply blow off when considering how many subs to buy. These subs are going to need room gain to help them perform their best in _most_ cases, as their response indicates. :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Exactly... and thus why _most _home theater users are going to have to consider room size and room gain. It may be less important in _some_ instances... but it is nothing to just simply blow off when considering how many subs to buy. These subs are going to need room gain to help them perform their best in _most_ cases, as their response indicates. :T


I think your missing my point. I would even go so far as to argue that if you need the room gain effect for your sub to reach your required output levels, your either buying the wrong sub, or not buying enough of them. All to often I see quotes saying that my room is 'x' size, how big a sub do I need, and the answer is that it doesnt matter, how far from it will I be. The rooms influence is generally negative as you well know, and trusting it to deliver you the result you want is IMO and bad idea.

I understand what your saying Sonnie, and I agree that room gain needs consideration if you want to get the most from your system, but to factor it in when buying a sub, I dont agree, room gain is part of the rooms attributes you need to tackle once you have your new sub. For one, how many of us know exactly how much gain our new toy will enjoy in our room in its chosen location. Even more, how many of us know our subs exact real world output figures, know exactly how many db we need across our desired working range, and how to exactly calculate that in terms of a new purchase. Do we buy a subs with a max output of exactly the same db less than the room gain we get so as to hit a perfect number. I would have to say the answer is no, even I dont do that and I could answer most of those questions.

Personally, I feel the best way to go about buying a new sub, after listening to one of course if thats possible, is to simply make sure a sub is going to be powerful enough for my needs at my listening distance before room gain even comes into it (I often advise to get a sub thats more powerful than we need). Do this and any room gain simply becomes system headroom which helps when employing eq, and helps run your new toy at lower than maximum levels. That will then breed in reliability and help it last longer. It also means your sub is more likely to be working less hard and that leads to cleaner clearer bass too.

To try make the point a little clearer, if we had a 5m square room say 3m high, and a 5.2 setup in that room with the speakers placed in corners and subs placed one front one back, it would work very well but with obvious room influences. If the same setup was in a 25m square space 6m high, but with the seat and speakers not moving, staying in the same 5m square original space, then you would get the same sound, just with less room gain, but also with less negative impact on the subs response. As long at that system can deliver you required performance level anyway, it will perform just as well in either space, and the room isnt a factor in output terms.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is no point to miss, you just can't blanket your statement to fit all instances as you are attempting to do. Most rooms are already setup or there are limited dimensions to work with and there is not much you can do to the room... the size and shape are going to influence what you buy and how many subs you may need in nearly every instance.

Several sub manufacturers advertise that room gain will help the low end response and most of them will count on that to help that low end response. Room gain plays a huge factor in most sub setups. It may not be the way you like it, but it is the way it is.


And very rarely is your last example going to work for placement of subs... not very many at all that we see have the ability to do that.


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

Just for clarity, the buzz is that the duo and quad are insane, but for me I couldn't afford to buy two so would sit with the 12012 as a single sub solution.

Are you as excited with the in room response from a single as you are with the duo?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Samhain, the in room response that I took was from a single unit. What size is your room in cubic feet?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> There is no point to miss, you just can't blanket your statement to fit all instances as you are attempting to do. Most rooms are already setup or there are limited dimensions to work with and there is not much you can do to the room... the size and shape are going to influence what you buy and how many subs you may need in nearly every instance.
> 
> Several sub manufacturers advertise that room gain will help the low end response and most of them will count on that to help that low end response. Room gain plays a huge factor in most sub setups. It may not be the way you like it, but it is the way it is.
> 
> ...


This will be my last post here. If you have for example an room that is say 8m long and 5 meters wide (not unrealistic in teh US), with seating say a quarter way in from the rear wall (fairly acceptable), and a sub place a qurater way way in from the front wall at the side, then listening distance would be about 4 meters or so. This scenario is very realistic and in this example, performance at 4 meters is what important, not how big the room is, you simply dont need to get concerned with 8 meter long room dims.

Sam, in room response has to be taken in perspective. A single DXD wont give enough output at 10 hz for it to be audible with authority, we need to think beyond just exstension, and output levels at that frequency need taking into account.

The 10 hz exstension however is important. No sub is phase perfect across its own entire frequency range. One aspect of this is group delay. Being a sealed system, the group delay far less than in some other systems, like ported for example. High pass filters also add in group delay, and the DXD does not use a high pass filter further improving this aspect of the subs response. Finally, it employs a linkwitz transform circuit. This basically improves the subs low end extension and is why you see a flat response to 10 hz in this system. A further side effect to this is that group delay above 20 hz is reduced even further. So what does all that mean. Well, its the perception of timing. Incredibly low group delay in a system is what makes it sound fast and accurate, and this is ignored by many, but with Ken timing is his main focus. This is why 10 hz exstention is important, even if a single DXD isnt going to give an real usable output at that frequency. This is also the resaon I only use sealed subs myself.

I wouldnt be worried about the performance of a single DXD in a typical uk room, you will find its plenty loud and sounds plenty deep, and your listening distance is probably pretty close.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

samhain said:


> Just for clarity, the buzz is that the duo and quad are insane, but for me I couldn't afford to buy two so would sit with the 12012 as a single sub solution.
> 
> Are you as excited with the in room response from a single as you are with the duo?


Hi Stu, A single DXD12012 will be more than enough for you trust me, if it kicks the old MX5100SF into shape then it is a real performer!


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks chaps, I now have sold my sb13+ so am in the market for something new and the 12012 is high on my short list. My typical UK room is 13ft by 13ft by 9 ft so very small indeed.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... one should do the trick in that small of a room.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

samhain said:


> Thanks chaps, I now have sold my sb13+ so am in the market for something new and the 12012 is high on my short list. My typical UK room is 13ft by 13ft by 9 ft so very small indeed.


You will love it


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

recruit said:


> You will love it


Get you get a chance to hear one mate?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

samhain said:


> Get you get a chance to hear one mate?


No, I'm just going on previous experience with my old MX5100SF, which was a beast compared to any other sub I have had, so if it has surpassed that then you will no doubt love it!
And going by all the good reviews I would say you cannot go wrong tbh, oh yes and the bonus is that it certainly looks a lot better than the older M&K


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like I might be ready to take the plunge :gulp:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! You will not regret it my friend!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

samhain said:


> Looks like I might be ready to take the plunge :gulp:


Excellent news, :T


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

Sub ordered, will be here today :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

samhain said:


> Sub ordered, will be here today :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


You lucky lucky man, some pics would be great Stu and then your thoughts, I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... we want it all. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I sure would love to hear a four quad stack set up, I bet that would be insane with pulses and waves of bass pounding you


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Im sure I received an email offering 20% off KK subs last week! If only there were the same discount here in the UK!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Im sure I received an email offering 20% off KK subs last week! If only there were the same discount here in the UK!


Yes, I got the same email, saying that for the money they are pretty good value compared to the competition, I mean my old MX5100SF retailed previously for £3300 and the new KK improves on that!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

kenny powers said:


> Im sure I received an email offering 20% off KK subs last week! If only there were the same discount here in the UK!


UK pricing is currently an introductory offer, about 20% less than the proposed rrp.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

So the pricing is more or less in line with our US partners anyway :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's about $600 off on each? Pretty substantial savings. Makes the 12012 rather enticing.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

theJman said:


> That's about $600 off on each? Pretty substantial savings. Makes the 12012 rather enticing.


It certainly does, a bargain for sure


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Just reading the email again now, also cosmetic B Dx12012 available for $1,756 :devil:

Now if cosmetic B means some slight cabinet damage that is an unbelievable bargain!


----------



## samhain (Feb 19, 2012)

So far I think it's a bargain. I will post some pics shortly, but I have shopped around for better bass over the years with the likes of SVS and M&K (under KK management) and Velodyne and it's good to be home that's from sure. The overall experience is stunning, a single isn't about overall depth though, its a balance of everything.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Cheers Stu, I look forward to your pictures 

Your so right, it's not all about outright depth but trying to gain a balance overall and the quality of bass that you hear and feel is important, and I always felt with Ken's design in my previous sub was that it had everything I wanted, something I am missing now


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I've made my mind up, I shall be purchasing a DXD12012 next month!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Well I've made my mind up, I shall be purchasing a DXD12012 next month!


Another one, there are quite a few new owners out there now, well done 

Look forward to your thoughts and if possible a few pics please?


----------



## kenny powers (Nov 30, 2012)

recruit said:


> Another one, there are quite a few new owners out there now, well done
> 
> Look forward to your thoughts and if possible a few pics please?


Will do my best!  I should probably wait to see what the new MK subs are like, but looking at the prices I doubt they will be able to compete with the KK Subs.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kenny powers said:


> Will do my best!  I should probably wait to see what the new MK subs are like, but looking at the prices I doubt they will be able to compete with the KK Subs.


The new MK subs will probably be ok, but you still cannot get away from the fact that the pricing is steeper and the designs / push pull we're Kens anyway


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Be sure to come back and post your thoughts. There isn't a lot of owner testimonials out their on the KK subs, so the more info we have the better.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I bet Ken has seen some nice installs of his subs, but it is great when you see regular members set ups and there subs


----------



## AnotherBassEnthusiast (Apr 22, 2010)

I read Rasco's review with interest and thought it might be time to put in my two cents.

I started with a single Kreisel DVD-12012 a couple of months ago but KK's holiday sale was so tempting I purchased yet another. Everything in Dale Rasco's review is correct: The subs are nothing short of spectacular. They're top performers and they don't compromise between movies or music. It's all good. (I despise that phrase but here it's appropriate.) And, to top it off, their customer service is nothing short of top notch.

My previous sub was an Epik Empire which I was pretty happy with. Until I listened to the Kreisel DVD-12012.

With the Epik still fresh in my mind, I can say flatly that the Empire's are totally outclassed by the Kreisel sub (either singly or in a pair). There's absolutely no comparison. (Though I'm unsure as to whether comparing the two is fair.) The 12012s output is so much lower and though I didn't take any measurements, the word "precise" does enter my mind.

The Epik performed well for movies such as WOTW, Flight of the Phoenix, Star Wars, Titan AE, etc., and it never failed to move a lot of air. But again, the Kreisels dig so much deeper and with better definition. 

The 12012s are stacked along the front wall with the HDTV and Klipsch RFs. Because of the room layout, I have no placement options. They're situated in my Great Room whose floor dimensions of the living/dining area are 17' x 24' with 13' vaulted ceilings. The adjoining kitchen isn't included in these dimensions and with a hallway leading in/out of the room and if you include the entrance way, the Great Room is not easy to pressurize. Utilizing only one 12012 worked well, but the duo 12012s really added a lot of punch. (So much so that I've even adjusted the output downwards 3 db.)

Owning and experiencing these subs have answered some important questions that I've oftened asked myself when trying to decide on a subwoofer:

1) Is there a difference between a $3,000 sub (the Kreisel, MSRP) and a $1,000 sub (Epik, delivered)? Answer: Yes!

2) Is the difference noticeable? Answer: An unequivocal yes!!

3) Is the price difference worth it? Answer: Well, that's one you'll have to determine for yourself. 

Bottom line: I highly recommend this sub. The Kreisel 12012 is worthy of consideration at any price. If you can take advantage of their trade-in offers, "B" stock, or if they go on sale, so much the better. And if you do pull the trigger, don't make the mistake I did. Make sure you break-in the sub before calling KK customer service.

An interesting side note ... maybe: I was able to purchase the first 12012 in part by trading in an old M&K MX2000 sub. (Kreisel's trade-in is generous, very generous indeed.) I purchased it for $100 from the trustees of a former pipe organ enthusiast. Not only did a pipe organ reside in his home but he was often called upon to fix pipe organs in the San Francisco Bay area as well as locales nationwide. His reason for choosing the MX2000? He liked the fact that it could faithfully reproduce 15 hz! Hearing that info and realizing the MX2000 used the same push-pull design in the 12012 gave me confidence prior to making my decision. After all, the 12012 was a virtual pig in the poke since not much was known about it.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Goog feedback :T

Its nice to see that even though the larger ported high performance subs seem to have taken the spotlight in recent years, high performance sealed subs can still make their mark.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I was fortunate to win the 12012 here at the Shack and all I can say is that movies and music come alive. It is clean looking and clean sounding. Had I not won it I would never have known how it sounds because it's way over my budget but for anyone that can afford it I say go for it you wont be disappointed. Glad I got the opportunity to own one. Thanks again HTS and Kreisel for an amazing sub and for being part of the Shack.


----------



## AnotherBassEnthusiast (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, congrats to you! I should be so lucky. I do agree with you, though, that the MSRP is intimidating. But, I think you can agree with me that the sub has to be experienced before anyone can blindly put a price tag on it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

AnotherBassEnthusiast said:


> Well, congrats to you! I should be so lucky. I do agree with you, though, that the MSRP is intimidating. But, I think you can agree with me that the sub has to be experienced before anyone can blindly put a price tag on it.


I completely agree!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay! Get us a pic of it all set up mate!


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Please compare and contrast one Kreisel DXD-12012 to one Rythmic FV15HP and/or one Power Sound Audio XV30? I realize the comparison is between sealed and ported subs, and I realize the price differential, but I would appreciate your opinions regardless of type or price. My room is a sealed and well treated basement room that measures 17x22x8. I am only interested in comparisons of one DXD-12012 to the other subs because I doubt seriously I will ever buy a second subwoofer.


----------

